# Ford 4500 - Power Steering Kit?



## Homestead (Apr 20, 2014)

Hello, I am new here, and I am looking forward to learn from you guys.

I do not know if this question was asked before. 

I have a Ford 4500 Loader / Backhoe with a Manual Steering. I would like to convert it to Power Steering. I have looked online and had seen many such Kits; however, they were all listed for every Ford Tractor except for the 4500; I am a little baffled. 

Is there such a Power Steering Kit for a Ford 4500? Or, is it actually interchangeable with the 4000, 4600, 5000, or other?

Thanks for anyone's help in this...


----------



## Homestead (Apr 20, 2014)

I forgot to add to the above, that the year, according to a "mechanic" who worked on it, thinks it is a 1970 or 1974. I do have a bunch of numbers associated to the Tractor; but I do not know which one or how to decipher the "code" to understand its year.

Also in doing some recent research, I mentioned that the Tractor is a "manual" steering, I discovered that this Ford 4500 is actually described as a "power assist"; however, on a Loader Tractor it is worthless with or without a bucket load; even though the "power assist" mechanism does "work" (per another mechanic), it is still none the less very difficult to steer. One needs to have strong arms and both feet anchored to turn the wheel.

In my reading, I discovered that others have this steering difficulty with a Loader also.

I am hoping that there can be a real Power Steering kit available to convert it.

What did some of you do to go about it? Is there any websites you can help me link to?

Thanks again...


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Homestead,

Welcome to the Ford/New Holland Tractor Forum. 

Jackson Power Steering should be able to put together a system for your 4500. Contact Roland Jackson at 1-620-357-6546, 

or http://[email protected]

The Model/Mfg. code/and serial numbers for your tractor are stamped into the metal on a flat spot just above and behind the starter. Post them and we will decipher them for you.


----------



## Homestead (Apr 20, 2014)

Thanks for your comments sixbales, and the link.

I also had seen that site yesterday in my research, yet in its product listing, it didn't include the Ford 4500. It had offered:
Ford- 8N, NAA, 600 Series, 800 Series, 1000 Series and industrial. IH- 300 Utility, 330 Utility and the 350 Utility. Oliver- Super 55 and the 550. John Deere- 650, 750, 850, 950 and the 1050 Utility.

I will try and email him anyway to see if he can perhaps put something together. Anything is hopeful and could be another reference for someone he may know that does have a Kit.

I looked for a "number" near the starter and there wasn't any; although, I do have many other numbers that are written in various other places. Here they are:

Model #D5011F
Tractor #0275121
Unit #0F08B
Engine #0B24A
Transmission #0E11
Engine Block, FOMOCO #C7NN6015 AK
And, #D202756

I hope one of these numbers could be it.

Thanks again,
Homestead.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Here's a breakdown of your tractor's numbers:

Model D5011F:
Model = D50 - Ford 4500
Engine = 1 - Diesel
PTO = 1 - No PTO
Transmission = F - 4x4 torque converter, auto reversing. 

Manufacturing Code 0F08B:
Year = 0 - 1970
Date = F08 - June 8th
Shift = B - day crew.

Serial Number 0275121  is consistent with mid-year 1970 manufacture.


----------



## Homestead (Apr 20, 2014)

Wow, thank you sixbales. It is interesting how a couple of numbers is translated into a "story" for the tractor.

I didn't know that the Transmission was a "4x4 torque converter, auto reversing". I will look that up to see what it means.

I had the Tractor for a year trying to take care of some projects and it didn't come with any manuals. Sometimes I wish it was made out of "wood" so I can find or make parts for it quite easily; like the "Fred Flintstone mobile". 

The Tractor does have a Backhoe on it (#755) and works well; though today I am replacing one of the hydraulic hoses under the control box, and I think that I may have to separate the backhoe from the Tractor to get to it.

I had often thought that if I took off the backhoe attachment, and was able to put on a PTO instead to use it for other attachments, that would be a neat thing. Is there a possibility to do that? Is there "kits" out there or parts to convert that also?


----------

